# Best reel grease and oil



## sharkrider

Want some better than normal oil for reels. Not your standard oil or synthetic, I want something a little better than that.

Anyone have 2 cents.

P.s. I have been using the good old penn synthetic grease and oil.


----------



## 36Hatt

For the parts that need grease, I have been using Yamaha Marine Grease on all of my reels. Not on the drag washers though.

For oil, I have been using ReelX.

Blaine


----------



## Ocean Master

Yamaha or OMC blue triple guard grease. Cal's reel and drag grease for the drag washers. CorrosionX for oiling. 

Even on Shimano's that use open bearings I pack them with grease. If you want a high rate of freespool use the CorrsionX.


----------



## Fish Happens

Use Ardent Saltwater Grease (http://fishhappens.net/shop/reel-butter-saltwater-grease/) and Ardent Saltwater Reel Oil (http://fishhappens.net/shop/reel-butter-saltwater-oil/). And it's 100% American made and designed specifically for us saltwater fishermen.


----------



## sharkrider

*reel maintenance*

Thanks for the info.


----------



## bfish

Royal purple. Max film 
Or gun oil


----------



## Fish Happens

sharkrider said:


> Thanks for the info.


Your welcome.


----------



## Charlie2

*Reel Grease and OIl*

Vaseline for the gears and a good grade of mineral oil for the bearings. C2


----------



## Ocean Master

Don't listen to all the post go here to make your own decision;

http://alantani.com/index.php?board=2.0


----------



## Pompano Joe

Alan Tani for President! Ocean Master is right on! I'm a Tanite, too.


----------



## sharkrider

Wow lot of reading and trials, but exactly what I needed to know.

Guess I'll be ordering some oil after christmas.

Thanks again


----------



## tailfisher

Alan Tani and Alan Hawk are reel gods and have tested about every product out there to get the best performance out of your reel.You can purchase the products from them also.


----------



## sharkrider

*reel grease and oil*

Ordered some tsi 301 today, gonna try it.

Thanks again for the input.


----------



## Ocean Master

sharkrider said:


> Ordered some tsi 301 today, gonna try it.
> 
> Thanks again for the input.


 
The TSI brand of oil is great for spool bearing's and other high speed bearing's like used in bait casting reels or other reels used for casting.

The ReelX or CorrosionX is a better choice for corrosion protection. If you want a super fast free spool the Xtreme Reel + is great but they have found you need to apply it more often. 

I have one application bottle that I mix TSI 321 with CorrosionX for the best of both.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan

I was about to Chime in with Dont forget some TSI 321 but looks like Team A.T. is coming in strong. Alan has plenty of answers over there.


----------



## 285mdelmar

this is your choice. i use penn lubes in penn reels- drag, gears, and every thing else. it works besides that the ball is in your court and it is your choice.


----------



## Fielro

Ocean master


----------

